# anyone know where to buy a chainsaw auger?



## Trophyhunter (Feb 28, 2006)

several years back my uncle bought an auger that hooked to his chainsaw motor with the bar off, it was slick as a minnow, it could drill through 12" of ice in 10 seconds. does anyone know where I can find one? He bought it at a stihl dealer, but I talked to them and they said it must be an after market part, and I can't find it anywhere on the internet.


----------



## MIfishinGuy (Feb 17, 2005)

yea i searched it too, all i found was numerous patents on it, so nobody get any ideas.

but i couldn't find one either. i found this thread again though. :lol:


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Am I retarded to wonder why a regular chainsaw wouldn't work?:idea:

Just saw a square or rectangle in the ice no?


----------



## roc65 (Apr 15, 2004)

how 'bout this one for the big ice


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

Probably too many people were cutting off their limbs trying to bore a fishing hole with them:yikes:


----------



## Trophyhunter (Feb 28, 2006)

chainsaws do work, and I used one for a couple years before buying a hand auger, but it is messy, and leaves oil on the water from the bar oil.

this chainsaw auger is sweet, yeah I found the patent too, but no one who sells it. I know where he bought it, I will try to call them and see if they still carry them.


----------



## thunderman (Mar 10, 2005)

i've been using saws to cut spearing hole for years. you don't put any oil in the reservoir. have to keep an eye on the chain and bar wear. usualy get several seasons out of it before replacing. 

i have seen those cordless drill augers used a few times. they work pretty good. mite have to get one for those days i travel light.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

I look at some posts and laugh, some guys really need to get out more. spearing holes getting cut with a chainsaw, been happening as long as I can remember and way before that I'm sure.

Getting back to the original poster, I have seen a few before but don't know who makes them.


----------



## pqwally (Jan 14, 2003)

Bought one of those adapters that you remove the handle from a hand auger and attach to the shaft so you can hook it to a drill chuck the other day at Gander Mountain. I believe it was $19. Hooked it up to my Strikemaster Mora 6" hand auger and took it down to Erie Metro Park marina and it drilled through 12" of ice in about 20 seconds. And that included stopping a few times and backing it out of the hole to remove the shavings. I used a Craftsman 19.2 volt 1/2 drill and it didn't make a dent in the fully charged battery. Man was that great. Been hand drilling and spudding holes all my life, NOT ANYMORE!!!!


----------



## Trophyhunter (Feb 28, 2006)

yeah I was looking at that drill thing too, I have an 8" not sure how hard on the battery that would be, but if I could get 10 holes out of a single charge that would be plenty. might be what I do next.


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

i've been wondering how those drill adapters work, i might have to spin a few of them up on the lathe the at work tomorrow night, who knows, maybe i'll sell them for 15$ instead of the 20$ that gander charges, lol
i guarantee it'd be alot more stout, durable, and a better made version than the mass produced versions out there. we'll see ambitious i am tomorrow, lol


----------



## pqwally (Jan 14, 2003)

Well if you decide to make a few you should let the members on here know in case anyone wants to try one, cause I bought the last one that the Southgate Gander Mountain store had. I might add that I stuck a piece of steel rod about 10" long through a hole in the adapter that I bought and electrical taped it place so that if the auger should come out of the drill chuck as the auger cut through the bottom of the hole (6" auger hole) the rod would keep the auger from going down the hole into the drink. Just a precaution.


----------

